# Demain, c'est loin ?



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Surpopulation, pollution, réchauffement climatique, crises, aggravation des écarts nord/sud et gnagnagna la planète c'est le futur qui nous la prète.
L'époque est aux oiseaux de mauvaise augure.
Et ils n'ont pas forcément tort.

Il y a les "ça va péter", les tenants de l'apocalypse proche.
Il y a les persuadés que la science, Dieu ou la Nature viendront à notre secours, que tout cela fait partie d'un plan et que, après tout, il ne peut y avoir de fin à l'espèce humaine, quand même !?...
Il y a ceux qui attendent.
Et ceux qui retournent vivre dans des tentes en se laissant pousser les poils.
Il y a les bobos écolos qui trient leurs déchets l'âme en paix et se remettent au vélo.
Et ceux qui n'en ont rien à battre, après eux des luges sur la pente glissante qui mène...
Où ?

C'est vrai, ça. On ne sait pas.

Et vous, le futur ?
Vous le voyez comment ?
Vous l'immaginez comment ?
Le rêvez ou le craignez comment ?

Et si...
Et si pour s'affranchir de tout ça, l'homme se plongeait vraiment, totalement dans le virtuel ?
Là-bas, les "tués" n'ont rien senti et se relèvent aussitôt.
Là-bas, le racisme n'existe pas puisqu'on peut se choisir un avatar orange si on veut, pour l'assortir à ses chaussures et qui irait bâtir des théories sur la couleur d'une peau qui n'existe pas.
Là-bas, pas de pollution non plus puisqu'on ne produit rien "en vrai" au-delà de la nouriture et du minimum vital énergétique, tout le reste est virtuel.
Là-bas, tout le monde a forcément un toit.
Là-bas, rien n'existe de la peur, de la douleur, de la haine...
Là-bas, le paradis, le meilleur des mondes.

Le SpaceWideWeb - le bonheur.
Le gouvernement vous le garantit et le refuser est un délit.

Là-bas, sur Mars.

C'est le point de départ de "*Reine de Mars*" - mon premier roman, disponible sur le site de mon éditeur, ici.
Une chronique assez noire de ce bonheur à venir à travers la semaine mouvementée d'un groupe de jeunes gens parmis les happy few de la jeunesse martienne.

Ca peut être aussi le point de départ d'un petit creusage de méninges.
Allez, sortez vos boules de cristal, filez-y un coup de chiffon...
Et vous, le futur, vous le voyez comment ?


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2009)

Le futur, il y a bien longtemps que je ne cherche plus à l'imaginer.

Je me souviens, gamin, comme il nous était présenté par de soi-disant spécialistes qui, dans la grande majorité des cas, se sont viandés à un point inimaginable ! 

Je rêvais en lisant un "Science et vie" qui nous décrivait ce que serait notre vie en 2000 : les enfants jouaient dans des barquettes volantes, Papa allait au taf en avion, le grand frère bossait sur Mars dans une compagnie minière. En gros, la honte, c'était de tenir une épicerie sur la lune ! 
Le seul point sur lequel ils avaient vu juste (étrange) était la télévision qui était présentée sous forme de tableau, joliment encadré comme une &#339;uvre du Louvre, avec bordures dorées...

Pour le reste, et dans différents supports, tout faux : l'ordinateur et le net ? Jamais abordés. On parlait d'Antiope sur la télévision, présenté comme le nec de la technologie. L'informatique domestique ? Impensable ! Les téléphones portables ? A peine évoqués. Par contre, si les "prédictions" s'étaient révélées justes, nous irions aujourd'hui à Sydney en 30 minutes...

C'était il y a environ 30 ans. Plus récemment, j'ai assisté aux présentations du CD, qui devait mettre des dizaines d'années à détrôner le bon vieux 33 tours. En 10 ans, ce fut plié. Idem pour le DVD. Etc, etc...

De cela, j'ai tiré une conclusion : on peut _éventuellement_ imaginer la façon dont ce qui existe déjà va évoluer, mais avec une marge d'erreur de 99% ! Pour le reste, il y a toujours _LE truc_ auquel on n'a pas pensé, _qu'on ne peut pas penser_, et qui bouleverse tout, modifiant radicalement les hypothèses les plus hardies.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2009)

Le futur,

Dans un monde que je ne veux pas.
Dans un monde où je ne me reconnais pas.
Dans un monde que je n'aime pas.
Dans un monde sans _Elle_.

Enfermé dans une prison de vie, sans avoir le courage de tourner la clé de la délivrance.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

La SF est souvent beaucoup plus une réfléxion détournée sur le présent qu'une vraie projection dans le futur - parce que effectivement, sinon on a presque forcément tout faux (à moins de s'appeller Jules Vernes, mais c'est loin d'être donné à tout le monde...)

Regarde la vitesse à laquelle les films de SF se démondent et deviennent des nanars !
(la SF des années 70, aujourd'hui c'est à mourir de rire !)

"Reine de Mars" ce n'est pas "demain sera comme ça" mais plus "à un petit bond technologique près, aujourd'hui _pourrait_ être comme ça"
Je crois.


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Regarde la vitesse à laquelle les films de SF se démondent et deviennent des nanars !



Pas tous : Un exemple ? Blade Runner, sorti en 82 (donc il y a _*27 ans*_) et qui est toujours, me semble t-il (hormis certains détails comme les écrans) plein d'idées qui tiennent encore la route ! Mais c'est un autre débat ! 



PonkHead a dit:


> "Reine de Mars" ce n'est pas "demain sera comme ça" mais plus "à un petit bond technologique près, aujourd'hui _pourrait_ être comme ça"
> Je crois.



Ah bah ca je ne sais pas vu que nous attendons toujours la livraison de la caisse des exemplaires destinés aux modérateurs !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pas tous : Un exemple ? Blade Runner, sorti en 82 (donc il y a _*27 ans*_) et qui est toujours, me semble t-il (hormis certains détails comme les écrans) plein d'idées qui tiennent encore la route ! Mais c'est un autre débat !



C'est vrai que les écrans sont souvent le problème qui "vieillit" un film





Amok a dit:


> Ah bah ca je ne sais pas vu que nous attendons toujours la livraison de la caisse des exemplaires destinés aux modérateurs !



Pas mieux


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> l'une des protagonistes - Dana : "_blonde, lèvres pulpeuses, poitrine généreuse et très longues jambes. Le modèle Malibu_."
> Mais elle a 15 ans...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juin 2009)

Je vais lire Reine de Mars, dont j'ai déjà lu des bouts, à une époque où tu n'en étais pas très content, alors que je trouvais ça bien écrit et plein de promesses. Ça me fera du bien, parce que je suis un peu sec question anticipation, en ce moment.
Je suis assez d'accord avec l'Amok : il y a peu de scientifiques qui ne se soient pas mis le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude lorsqu'il s'agit de prédire un futur. Alors qu'on trouve dans la sf des auteurs visionnaires, des Philip K. Dick, des James G. Ballard, des Brian Aldyss, des Michael Moorcock, des Philip José Farmer, des Robert Silverberg, des George Alec Effinger, des William Gibson. Des auteurs qui, au milieu de la gangue de leur fantasmagorie, ont su pointer ce que serait l'humanité dans un autre environnement technologique.
J'avoue que j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait le tour, que plus grand chose ne m'attire.
Peut être que j'ai passé l'âge, que je suis trop dans l'action, que j'anticipe des choses à relativement court terme.
En ce moment, je suis au cur d'une grosse campagne de financement populaire pour une radio associative, une première en France. On lève des fonds pour accélerer notre passage au tout numérique, et à l'ultra-portabilité/mobilité de nos studios...
Pour beaucoup d'entre nous, les technologies que l'on cherche à acquérir sont encore du domaine de la Science Fiction... Et pourtant, elles ne sont qu'une anticipation de ce qui sera une norme de production radiophonique dans une dizaine d'années. Et ça transformera profondément ce média, son rapport au monde.
Pourtant, lorsque l'on expose ça au pouvoirs publics, on a l'impression de leur parler martien.
Mon anticipation, aujourd'hui, c'est juste inventer un autre demain. 
Un demain où la technologie nous libère de la domination de l'argent et des barrières sociales.
Et putain, c'est un sacré boulot.


La bise, mon ponkounet.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un demain où la technologie nous libère de la domination de l'argent et des barrières sociales.


 
La technologie, c'est ce qu'on en fait, c'est un outil - si on ne se tire pas les doigts, la technologie se contentera de coller des paillettes High-tech sur la domination de l'argent et les barrières sociales.
Non ?

D'ailleurs, pire que des paillettes, elle pourrait y coller des pare-choc en mousse et faire se demander s'il vaut mieux être asservi dans un confort douillet ou libre mais dans la merde.
On n'y entre, doucement - on appelle ça les classes moyennes, je crois.

Une des ambiguités de Reine de Mars, tiens - que dire d'un monde qui a aboli le racisme puisque tout le monde y est blanc ?

La bise à toi aussi.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si pour s'affranchir de tout ça, l'homme se plongeait vraiment, totalement dans le virtuel ?
> Là-bas, les "tués" n'ont rien senti et se relèvent aussitôt.
> Là-bas, le racisme n'existe pas puisqu'on peut se choisir un avatar orange si on veut, pour l'assortir à ses chaussures et qui irait bâtir des théories sur la couleur d'une peau qui n'existe pas.....




Mouais... là-bas y a d'autres guerres de religion (Mac / PC), d'autres racismes (anti-modérateurs, anti-langage smeuss, anti-...)

Pour en revenir à la question du futur et de comment je l'imagine...

Je ne sais pas si c'est un effet de l'âge (chaque matin je m'approche un peu plus du jour où mon avenir sera passé derrière moi!), mais j'ai l'impression que l'avenir nous arrive dessus de plus en plus vite!

On n'a à peine le temps de l'imaginer, qu'il est déjà dépassé...
regardez l'exemple des 33 tours qui ont tenus 50 ans, remplacés par les CD, obsolètes au bout de 10 ans, remplacés par les DVD eux-meme rapidement démodés au profit des DVD-HD qui n'ont même pas eu le temps de voir le jour et des BluRay auquel persone ne croit vraiment.

Tout s'accélère!

Ou alors c'est nous qui ne sommes plus en mesure d'imaginer un avenir suffisament lointain? qui souffrons d'amnésie négative? (un nouveau concept inventé à l'instant consistant à ne plus être en mesure de se projeter dans le futur au-delà de l'instant présent, à l'opposé d'un amnésique qui ne peut plus se ramener dans le passé)

Ou d'un contre-coup du matérialisme exacerbé que nous avons développé collectivement et qui veut que nous voulions tout et tout de suite, incapable d'avoir des rêves et de les faire vivre!

Ne sommes-nous donc plus capable d'imaginer un futur "idéal" plus ambitieux que "c'est quand la sortie de Snow Leopard?" ou "qui a des infos sur le netbook d'Apple"?

Lorsqu'il y a 30 ans nous imaginions l'an 2000, nous nous sommes plantés complètement... et alors? le drame c'est qu'une fois l'an 2000 atteint nous n'avons pas su nous donner un nouvel objectif, un nouveau cap, un nouveau rêve!

Mais peut-être n'avons nous tous simplement plus d'avenir!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Une des ambiguités de Reine de Mars, tiens - que dire d'un monde qui a aboli le racisme puisque tout le monde y est blanc ?



L'eugénisme comme solution à l'abolition du racisme.... 

C'est vrai ça, si y'avait pas de noir, les blancs ne penseraient même pas à être racistes! :rose:
(et lycée de Versailles)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> L'eugénisme comme solution à l'abolition du racisme....



J'aurais du mettre "Que dire d'un monde qui croit avoir aboli le racisme..."
Bien sûr.

L'auteur de "Reine de Mars" sur les parties en virtuel est en quelque sorte aussi un personnage du roman : comme si c'était écrit par quelqu'un qui vit dans le monde qu'il décrit, sans se poser trop de question et en parlait au premier degré le plus strict.
Pour lui les "miracles" de la génétique ont effectivement aboli le racisme...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'aurais du mettre "Que dire d'un monde qui croit avoir aboli le racisme..."
> Bien sûr.
> 
> L'auteur de "Reine de Mars" sur les parties en virtuel est en quelque sorte aussi un personnage du roman : comme si c'était écrit par quelqu'un qui vit dans le monde qu'il décrit, sans se poser trop de question et en parlait au premier degré le plus strict.
> Pour lui les "miracles" de la génétique ont effectivement aboli le racisme...



Ne lui en veux pas, c'est sa première bonne lecture de SF. Il va comprendre au fur et à mesure :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> que dire d'un monde qui a aboli le racisme puisque tout le monde y est blanc ?


 


r e m y a dit:


> L'eugénisme comme solution à l'abolition du racisme....


 
La fin justifie-t-elle les moyens ?

(ouais, j'aime bien poser des questions)


----------



## luxlumen (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> La fin justifie-t-elle les moyens ?
> 
> (ouais, j'aime bien poser des questions)


Je ne pense pas que cloner voire faire de l'eugenisme sera une solution aux racismes a moins aussi de formater de la meme facon les esprits et les avoir sous controle.
Si on dit si tout le monde est de la meme race donc plus de racisme , cela n'otera pas la violence car il y aura plus de boucs emissaires aisement identifiables .
Si on veut arriver a cette fin et bien il faudra que petit a petit on arrive à cela et oui on peut se dire que cela peut justifier les moyens quand on regarde deja l'etat de la planete et la maniere dont les gens se comportent .
Au lieu de se surpasser intellectuellement et aller vers le meilleur de l'etre humain , ils se tapent dessus jalousent le voisin lui fait la guerre n'arrivent pas a gerer leurs envies .
donc si on veut arriver a une situation saine reellement alors oui la fin justifie les moyens


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> , cela n'otera pas la violence car il y aura plus de boucs emissaires aisement identifiables .


 
Dans l'univers de RdM, le besoin de boucs émissaires ayant été identifié, certains groupes humains désignés par référendum se voient attribuer des subventions et des quotas d'emplois protégés en l'échange du droit pour le reste de la population de se livrer sur eux à certaines insultes et violences dans le cadre d'un calendrier pré-défini (violences sans conséquences puisque tout se passe en virtuel).

Bien ?
Pas bien ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------




luxlumen a dit:


> donc si on veut arriver a une situation saine reellement alors oui la fin justifie les moyens


 
Je ne pense pas.
Je pense que les moyens doivent avoir une sorte de cohérence éthique avec la fin qu'ils poursuivent, sinon c'est le vers dans le fruit, c'est pourri d'avance.

Pour reprendre l'exemple de la fin du racisme par un eugénisme ayant rendu tout le monde blanc - pourquoi  blanc ?
Tu ne peux pas supprimer la haine de l'autre par l'uniformité parce que choisir ce que sera cette uniformité est justement le summum, l'aboutissement de la haine de l'autre.
Cette haine trouverait simplement d'autres exutoires.


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas supprimer la haine de l'autre par l'uniformité parce que choisir ce que sera cette uniformité est justement le summum, l'aboutissement de la haine de l'autre.
> Cette haine trouverait simplement d'autres exutoires.



Exactement! d'ailleurs les grands philosophes du XXème siècle ont largement exposé cette situation, comme par exemple dans "Les rivaux de Painfull Gulch" où on a des blancs à gros nez (les o'Hara) qui détestent profondément leurs voisins blancs à grandes oreilles (les o'Timmin)! 

Même dans un monde tout blanc, il y en aura toujours qui seront perçus noirs!


----------



## luxlumen (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Exactement! d'ailleurs les grands philosophes du XXème siècle ont largement exposé cette situation, comme par exemple dans "Les rivaux de Painfull Gulch" où on a des blancs à gros nez (les o'Hara) qui détestent profondément leurs voisins blancs à grandes oreilles (les o'Timmin)!
> 
> Même dans un monde tout blanc, il y en aura toujours qui seront perçus noirs!


et si on faisait des clones ?
cela serait l'horreur ??


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

Pire que tout!
Personnellement j'ai le sentiment que l'Homme n'a pas l'esprit grégaire mais au contraire est foncièrement individualiste et cherchera toujours à dominer son prochain. Si tous ses congénaires sont réalisés à la même image, chaque clone n'aura de cesse que d'éliminer les autres pour rester LE seul en essayant de démontrer (à qui??? à lui-même peut-être) qu'il EST l'original et que tous les autres ne sont que de pâles copies!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> et si on faisait des clones ?
> cela serait l'horreur ??


 
Qui clones-tu ?
En fonction de quels critères ?
En quoi untel que tu clones est-il supérieur à tel autre que tu ne clones pas ?

Et ceux qui refusent ? 
Tu en fais quoi ?

Et puis quel ennui !
Tout le monde pareil...


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> et si on faisait des clones ?
> cela serait l'horreur ??




et qui est "on" dans ta proposition?
L'un des futurs clones qui créerait les clones à son image? 
et que fait "on" du reste de l'humanité actuelle???

A moins que "on" soit une sorte de conseil des sages qui siègerait au bar MacG, (qui prendrait de fait le statut de nouvel Olympe), et contrôlerait un monde créé de toute pièce par lui?

Mais quel modèle choisir pour cette armée de clones?
Est-ce qu'un monde peuplé de créatures jaunes à casquette rouge, affalées dans une sorte de hamac une boite de bière à la main, te fait rêver toi?


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

Le futur est derrière nous, le passé est devant nous, le présent est un court instant de repos entre les deux, une hésitation.


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

Je vois plus le présent comme un basculement permanent du futur dans le passé comme une vague qui se brise sur elle-même emportant avec elle toute une humanité qui se demande quand ce surf perpétuel prendra fin!


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et qui est "on" dans ta proposition?
> L'un des futurs clones qui créerait les clones à son image?
> et que fait "on" du reste de l'humanité actuelle???
> 
> ...




Bon puisqu'on est à l'état de projet, serait il possible d'avoir en charge la sélection du modèle féminin ?


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon puisqu'on est à l'état de projet, serait il possible d'avoir en charge la sélection du modèle féminin ?



Dr Folamour sort de ce corps !


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

quand "on" parle de clones, a priori ils sont tous PAREILS! donc soit asexués, soit hermaphrodites.... ou homo.

Bon je propose une réunion d'urgence du Conseil de l'Olympe car il me semble qu'on doit tuer dans l'oeuf cette idée.


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> quand "on" parle de clones, a priori ils sont tous PAREILS! donc soit asexués, soit hermaphrodites.... ou homo.
> 
> Bon je propose une réunion d'urgence du Conseil de l'Olympe car il me semble qu'on doit tuer dans l'oeuf cette idée.



On pourrait au moins créer _deux_ modèles


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On pourrait au moins créer _deux_ modèles



et c'est le début des ennuis.... avec 
- des clones mâles qui vont suspecter leur voisin- clone de lui avoir piqué sa clonesse préférée
- des clonesses qui vont jalouser le clone de leur voisine
- ...


----------



## luxlumen (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et c'est le début des ennuis.... avec
> - des clones mâles qui vont suspecter leur voisin- clone de lui avoir piqué sa clonesse préférée
> - des clonesses qui vont jalouser le clone de leur voisine
> - ...


est ce que cela voudrait dire que des clones ont tous le meme comportement comme des robots ? je le pense pas a moins de le faire a la maniere des cloneurs de kamino et encore meme entre clones je suis sur qu'il y a des individualités.
et puis si on arrive a ce stade on peut penser eventuellement dans un avenir lointain avoir une caste d'oisifs et des clones qui travaillent a leur place en attendant que les robots soient assez intelligents mais la on tombe dans le delire terminator quoique avec deja les drones bombardiers de nos amis américains que se passerait il si un malveillant rentre dans le systeme.
mais pour revenir au fil j'ai souvent vu qd je travaillais dans le quartier de la defense une situation etrange , pour monter plus haut y a deux escalators et une grosse partie du monde utilise le premier et moi je me mets utiliser l'autre et tout le monde me regarde mechamment
je pense quand meme que l'homme a un esprit gregaire ou de masse ... mais peut etre que cela vient de la facon de pensée francaise tout ce qui est pas dans la norme est forcement suspect inquietant.
et comme on dit si on veut faire oublier que qqun n'est plus libre il suffit de le rendre heureux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




boodou a dit:


> On pourrait au moins créer _deux_ modèles


oui et je parie que tu te devoues pour replanter le decor du jardin d'eden ?
qui va faire le serpent ici ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

ah c'est toi le type qui prend toujours les escalators à contresens?


----------



## luxlumen (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> ah c'est toi le type qui prend toujours les escalators à contresens?


si c'est pour dire que je fais du surplace avec mon raisonnement


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pour monter plus haut y a deux escalators et une grosse partie du monde utilise le premier et moi je me mets utiliser l'autre et tout le monde me regarde mechamment



Le futur est un escalator, à toi de faire le bon choix


----------



## luxlumen (5 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Le futur est un escalator, à toi de faire le bon choix


des fois j'ai l'impression que je fais partie d'un enorme second life .... dans la matrice


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> des fois j'ai l'impression que je fais partie d'un enorme second life .... dans la matrice


 
Ben...
C'est pas pour la rammener, mais c'est exactement ça, *Reine de Mars* !

Avec le côté "la machine est devenue indépendante et vilaine" en moins parce que c'est un des classiques de la SF auquel j'adhère le moins.
La machine qui devient intelligente et se rebelle contre nous, ça fait de super histoires mais je n'y crois pas une seconde.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Regarde la vitesse à laquelle les films de SF se démondent et deviennent des nanars !
> (la SF des années 70, aujourd'hui c'est à mourir de rire !)





Amok a dit:


> Pas tous : Un exemple ? Blade Runner, sorti en 82 (donc il y a _*27 ans*_) et qui est toujours, me semble t-il (hormis certains détails comme les écrans) plein d'idées qui tiennent encore la route ! Mais c'est un autre débat !



Il y a aussi *Soleil Vert*, que je n'ai vu qu'une seule fois, dans les années 80, mais qui m'a profondément marqué, et qui d'après les souvenirs que j'en ai, est assez visionnaire sur les problématiques du XXIème siècle dont on parle beaucoup aujourd'hui...

Je ne sais pas à quoi ressemblera notre futur, mais ce dont je suis sûr, c'est qu'il y aura toujours deux catégories d'êtres humains, ceux qui sont nés au bon endroit au bon moment... et les autres (a priori plus nombreux).


----------



## Nobody (9 Juin 2009)

- Comment voyez-vous l'avenir?
- L'avenir d'un homme, c'est: pauvre ou riche.
L'avenir d'une femme, c'est: pauvre et ridée ou riche et liftée.
François Cavanna

​


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je vois plus le présent comme un basculement permanent du futur dans le passé comme une vague qui se brise sur elle-même emportant avec elle toute une humanité qui se demande quand ce surf perpétuel prendra fin!



Je viens de me relire.... Mince, c'est beau! 

Fô absolument que j'arrive à retrouver la marque de la bière que j'avais bue ce jour là....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je viens de me relire.... Mince, c'est beau!
> 
> Fô absolument que j'arrive à retrouver la marque de la bière que j'avais bue ce jour là....


 
Construit une machine à remonter dans le temps.
Retourne dans le passé.
Note la marque de bière.
Fais un film - _Retour vers la Biture_


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je viens de me relire.... Mince, c'est beau!
> 
> Fô absolument que j'arrive à retrouver la marque de la bière que j'avais bue ce jour là....


on pourrait appeler un exorciste aussi ?

pour revenir j'ai des fois l'impression d'etre dans un holodeck où les personnages n'ont pas conscience d'eux memes et je suis comme un spectateur
mais un spectateur qui peut interagir avec son environnement comme slalommer dans les gares pour eviter de se faire ecraser par la maree montant ou la maree descendante
sont ils tous possédés ?
bien souvent je m'apercois sont soit absents (surtout dans le train ou le metro ) sont agressifs dans le regard .


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Bon je ne voudrais pas jouer les rabat-joie.... mais ça fait maintanant 8 jours qu'on s'interroge si "Demain, c'est loin?"
Des "demain" on en a déjà vécu 8 sans en avoir eu la moindre conscience!
Y'aurait pas comme un problème?

Demain ce n'est pas "loin"... mais "inatteignable"! coincé que nous sommes au sommet de la vague, dans ce présent de durée nulle et pourtant éternel...


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2009)

Mais oui. Demain n'arrive jamais: tu l'as dit toi-même dans ton post-'tain-que-c'est-beau-et-que-tu-t'aimes-d'avoir-écrit-ça.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Alors CARPE DIEM!
Qu'est-ce qu'on se fait ch... à essayer d'imaginer un truc qui n'arrivera jamais???

Bon mais si demain n'arrive jamais, on pourrait pas rester bloquer sur un Week-end plutôt???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on se fait ch... à essayer d'imaginer un truc qui n'arrivera jamais???


 
Parce que c'est amusant ?

Peut-être parce que si on ne l'avait pas imaginé, il serait arrivé ? Qui te dis que le monde serait tel qu'il est si, il y a un siècle ou deux, les hommes avaient pu le penser, l'imaginer tel ?
Hein ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Tu veux dire que notre Présent ne serait qu'un Futur que d'autres (nous enfant par exemple), auraient oublié d'imaginer....

Mais a priori, si il y a un nombre de futurs imaginés fini, le nombre de futurs non imaginés est, sans doute, infini! 
Tout présent aurait alors une infinité de futurs possibles, mais tous aussi inatteignables les uns que les autres....


Je sens que je vais finir la journée avec un de ces mal de crâne moi!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je sens que je vais finir la journée avec un de ces mal de crâne moi!


 
T'imagines ?
hé hé.


Disons que, dans l'infinité des futurs possibles, le monde verse systématiquement dans celui n'ayant jamais été imaginé par personne et le plus proche du présent (pour garder une certaine continuité logique)

Pourquoi ?
Par jeu, tiens, c'est plus marrant de coller au monde le seul avenir auquel il n'a pas pensé.
Sinon, il y a au moins un type qui s'emmerde.

Mettons aussi que l'homme cesse tout à coup d'imaginer.
Où irait le monde ?
Peut-être le temps s'arrêterait-il, faute de savoir où aller ?
Peut-être nous figerions-nous dans une éternité de présent gris et totalement dénué d'imagination.

ca fout les boules, non ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Tout ce que j'en tire à ce stade, c'est qu'il faut que j'arrête de m'imaginer gagnant du Loto, si je veux que CE futur ait des chances de se produire...

Mais cela suffira-t-il à ce que le Temps se laisse prendre au piège et tombe dans ce doux futur?

EuroMillion je ne pense plus à ta super cagnotte! et pis c tout!


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juin 2009)

est ce qu'a force de penser a une realite ireelle elle finit par se realiser
est ce que quand nous revons nous ne creons pas d'autre monde
comment expliquez par exemple que georges lucas a reussi de creer tout un univers
qui se tient
suis je reel
suis je le reve d'un autre
ou vais je qd je perds conscience dans mon lit 
que de questions
et peu de reponses


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2009)

Le futur? Boarf...

Je préfère avant.
Parce qu'après, c'est pendant.



(ou: comment récupérer des vieux trucs qui trainent)


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2009)

> Alors qu'on trouve dans la sf des auteurs visionnaires, des Philip K. Dick, des James G. Ballard, des Brian Aldyss, des Michael Moorcock, des Philip José Farmer, des Robert Silverberg, des George Alec Effinger, des William Gibson. Des auteurs qui, au milieu de la gangue de leur fantasmagorie, ont su pointer ce que serait l'humanité dans un autre environnement technologique.



je recommanderais aussi Paul MacAuley, scientifique et écrivain, avec son Cowboy Angels notamment.
les scientifiques de haut rang font souvent de la très bonne SF/anticipation dérivée des connaissances scientifiques.

quant au futur il n'est pas écrit (n'en déplaise aux 2012seurs et autres commerciaux de l'Apocalypse).

il est inimaginable, car toutes les choses ne sont pas égales par ailleurs.
voilà le point crucial, la multiplicité (quasi infinité) des variables et des combinaisons.
nous avons le choix mais peu de pouvoir sur de nombreuses variables.

il n'y a pas si longtemps des crétins diplômés avaient vu un futur. ils l'avaient appelé "la grande modération". seulement la fontaine de cette fable s'est arrêtée de couler à l'automne dernier. mais ils continuent à y croire.
Ils ont choisi d'y croire plutôt que de continuer à y penser.

le piège du futur c'est ça: pour éviter d'avoir à le penser, le construire et faire des choix en permanence, on y croit.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2009)

Aie confiaaannnncccccccccccccccceeeeeee
Croiszzzzzzzzz' en mmmooââââââââ..........​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (19 Juin 2009)

J'ai pas de boules de cristal, même pas un verre ... 

Mais je me souviens qu'ado, j'ai lu deux livres de science fiction trouvés dans la chambre de mes frangines. C'était "Cheyennes 6112" et "Une squaw dans les Etoiles". J'avais adoré ces deux livres. 
J'ai dû me demander comment ça serait plus tard, comme dans ces deux histoires. Est-ce-qu'on pourrait respirer encore normalement ? Comment on vivrait ? 

Sinon, maintenant ? Ben , j'aime bien les trois dernières phrases de M'sieur l'écrieur : "Inventer un autre demain. 
Un demain où la technologie nous libère de la domination de l'argent et des barrières sociales.
Et putain, c'est un sacré boulot."
Mais comme je sais pas écrire aussi bien ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Le futur? Boarf...
> 
> Je préfère avant.
> Parce qu'après, c'est pendant.
> ...


Et tout de suite c'est maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Nan, pas si loin, en fait.


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, pas si loin, en fait.



Mais il t'a fallu 11h44 de réflexion pour t'en persuader


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Décembre 2009)

Aujourd'hui, c'est demain aussi.
Enfin, aujourd'hui seulement, pour ce qui me concerne. ;D


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

Demain, c'est trop tôt.
Mais ça risque d'être trop tard aussi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Demain, c'est trop tôt.
> Mais ça risque d'être trop tard aussi...



Comme toi, je trouve que la période est particulièrement difficile pour finaliser un planning hebdomadaire... 

Voilà, sinon, vivement demain... mais pas trop vite quand même...


----------



## NED (18 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi on se prend la tête a penser à notre futur?
A projeter tout le temps en avance ptin...
Que l'homme est con.
Laissons le temps au temps, l'espèce humaine se vente d'avoir un impact sur le futur? Pauvres nazes !

Ce que l'homme n'a pas compris, c'est qu'il est le seul con a savoir qu'il va mourir ! 

Alors il se rassure, il projete, il fait des hypothèses, il veut en profiter un maximum avant de clamser. Améliorer sa vie, gagner du temps, gagner de l'argent, a nicker de la meuf et vice-versa, optimiser ses piètres performances...

Demain tout peut s'arrêter, on ne commande rien, on ne maîtrise rien dans ce monde. Seul le cosmos décide, c'est tout.

Essayer de vivre le présent est déjà relativement humble, et encore...
Alors vivez maintenant et faites le du mieux possible, ça suffira.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> ...Alors il se rassure, il projete, il fait des hypothèses, il veut en profiter un maximum avant de clamser. Améliorer sa vie, gagner du temps, gagner de l'argent, a nicker de la meuf et vice-versa, optimiser ses piètres performances...



_Le but de lhomme moderne sur cette terre est à lévidence de sagiter sans réfléchir dans tous les sens, afin de pouvoir dire fièrement, à lheure de sa mort : « Je nai pas perdu mon temps. » 

Pierre Desproges - La Minute nécessaire de monsieur Cyclopède / Éditions du Seuil._


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> Pourquoi on se prend la tête a penser à notre futur?
> A projeter tout le temps en avance ptin...
> Que l'homme est con.
> Laissons le temps au temps, l'espèce humaine se vente d'avoir un impact sur le futur? Pauvres nazes !
> ...



Moi j'ai toujours pensé que je mourrais avant 40 ans.
Il me reste 24 jours.
On verra bien.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

demain, ce n'est pas la fin du monde, et ce forum n'est pas techniquement étudié pour que l'on apperçoivent nos vieux se peter une prothèse sur une marche... bref ça abrase grave sur l'ennui demain


----------

